# Yaesu VR-500 Tracking System



## Dog Hunter (Nov 4, 2008)

Anybody had any dealings with this tracking system?


----------



## JAMYB (Nov 6, 2008)

Trying to but one myself but every electronic store that i have found that carries them @ $199.00 or $219.00 are on back order.Everyone else is at $299 and up let me know if you find one.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi guy, The Yaesu VR 500 is a high end wide band scanning receiver. One of these is not necessary to perform dog or other tracking. A system is 3 parts. The tracking collar, a small 3 element hand held beam antenna, and then a handheld held scanner that has a signal strength meter. 

Just about any handheld scanner with a meter will do. Ebay is silly covered up with them for under $50. The antennas are on ebay also and are cheap. Simple antennas like this you can even make for under $20 in parts. Likewise the tracking collar, just find your best deal on any-brand. They may even have them at Wal Mart. 

I bet these 3 parts could be put together from mixed sources for under $125, maybe under $100

good luck


----------



## JAMYB (Nov 8, 2008)

yeah but you have to find a scanner that will pickup the 216-221 freq. wich most don't.The ones i have seen that do pickup those freq. cost $200.00+ please let us know if you have used other brands and how the outcome was.Us dog hunters need to save money.


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Jam, I'm not a hunter and don't use these systems. My knowledge is radio equipment. Thanks


----------



## steely (Feb 9, 2009)

sorry to bring up a old post but I ran into this while searching. These little boxes are great. We use one to track and love it. Got ours from thebuzzzardsroost.com up in NC last year. just any scanner will not work. You have to have one with at least the CW band and an attenuator is a must for tracking!


----------

